# Rooting a clone in water pics



## Pot Belly

Here's some pics of a clone about 14 days from cutting just stuck in straight water.  pH 6.8  No hormone used.

PB


----------



## tom-tom

well man i got mine in straight water now for about 5 days and i see nothin do u no when i should see somethin<<i hope mine comes out like yours and i also have a question if i take a few off my girl in flower off the bottom of the plant can i put it in a cup of water and still get roots its about 1 month into flower and has hairs on the brances???


----------



## Pot Belly

tom-tom said:
			
		

> well man i got mine in straight water now for about 5 days and i see nothin do u no when i should see somethin
> 
> 
> 
> if i take a few off my girl in flower off the bottom of the plant can i put it in a cup of water and still get roots its about 1 month into flower and has hairs on the brances???


 
Hi tom-tom

Give your cutting more time.  Within 2 weeks you should see bumps turing into roots.  Don't let your clone get dry.

You can root a flowering cutting but it will take more time for the plant to switch gears from flower to root production.  

The key is keeping your cutting living with properly pH'd water.  Good luck.


----------



## CasualGrower

That is one wild root..... that one took off and the other bumps just there.... Cool.... Wierd.. but kewl


----------



## shuggy4105

great pics man.


----------



## Blunted

2 weeks? uhh thats too long, try some peat pellets, I usually get mine 5 to 7 days, and use liquid hormone, imo works much better then the powder...


----------



## Pot Belly

Blunted said:
			
		

> 2 weeks? uhh thats too long, try some peat pellets, I usually get mine 5 to 7 days, and use liquid hormone, imo works much better then the powder...


 
This was just an experiment in straight water at 6.8 pH with no rooting hormone used on purpose. I'm finding out MJ is so easy to grow if you master a few of the 'givens', and play around with 'everything else'. I've found that cooler rooting medium temps do slow root development on cuttings.

Due to differences in strain root development, and cloning medium temperature, I felt it would be safe to give the cuttings 2 weeks to get root development.  Especially not knowing more info on said environment so to speak.

Great job on your rooting success. There _are_ so many ways to do it right. :aok:


----------



## mendo local

it took my clones 35 days, but it was freezing. I lost alot too.


----------



## shuggy4105

PB, did you give the water any added oxygen-or just swirl the glass?


----------



## Pot Belly

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> PB, did you give the water any added oxygen-or just swirl the glass?


 
I replaced the water every other day and that was it.


----------



## tom-tom

hey pb you was right on i seen the little bumps and the next day their was roots their lol ,,so my rooting in plain water worked perfect 2 ,,this is the way im gonna do all my clones since it works for me im gonna let her rip now im gonna cut about 4 our 5 clones today off my female in veg ,,,wish me luck












HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## shuggy4105

tom-tom said:
			
		

> hey pb you was right on i seen the little bumps and the next day their was roots their lol ,,so my rooting in plain water worked perfect 2 ,,this is the way im gonna do all my clones since it works for me im gonna let her rip now im gonna cut about 4 our 5 clones today off my female in veg ,,,wish me luck
> 
> 
> not all cuttings taken from the same female i hope, too much stress all at once.
> take one,two max from the same plant at any one time.
> :watchplant:


----------



## PurpleSkunk

you guys like  the water method me to if u all try the bubbler cloner u will fall in luv i got mine under a 400 watt hps 12 on 12 off no dome,so nice.PS


----------



## Pot Belly

I like using water because it lets me know the progress of the rooting.  :aok:  I can't stand not knowing what's going on in that dirt.:hairpull:

That clone by the way is the one used in my current Green Giant Grow Journal.

PB


----------



## octobong007

shuggy4105
not all cuttings taken from the same female i hope said:


> i must be lucky, 4 days ago i popped off 10 clones from one mommy and she's doing great...in fact she's exploded in growth, could be the strain tho.


----------



## shuggy4105

i`d be on the look out for BALLS if i was you man, too much pruning can also delay flower-even stop it.


----------



## forget

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Here's some pics of a clone about 14 days from cutting just stuck in straight water. pH 6.8 No hormone used.
> 
> PB


 

thanks PB for this thread.  this brother owes you.

question: you just toss the branch in a cup of water and let it flow?

-what temps?, and humidity?

-24hr darkness?


----------



## Pot Belly

forget said:
			
		

> question: you just toss the branch in a cup of water and let it flow?
> 
> -what temps?, and humidity?
> 
> -24hr darkness?


 
Yes - I cut it at an angle, so it will absorb water easier. Just stick it in that water, and that's it.

I use my veg box for these. The water stabilizes at whatever my GB temp is. Usually between 75 - 85 degrees F constantly. Humidity in my GB is 25 to 35% and I don't even mist with water. 100% success in all my cuttings - soil or water. It's not difficult. Remember to keep the water in the cup at all times and don't let it dry out. Replace the water with fresh every couple days or so. It will cloud up and sour.

No 24 hr darkness used on mine.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

would a cutting sprout a root...if it was still in the flowering room?
 as in its still on the 12/12 cycle.........then you switch it to vegg once its in soil??

that possible?


----------



## Pothead420

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> would a cutting sprout a root...if it was still in the flowering room?
> as in its still on the 12/12 cycle.........then you switch it to vegg once its in soil??
> 
> that possible?


yes but  if your cloning a plant in flower you would want to put it rite into 18/6 or 24 some people like 24 but i never tried it


----------



## Pot Belly

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> would a cutting sprout a root...if it was still in the flowering room?
> as in its still on the 12/12 cycle.........then you switch it to vegg once its in soil??
> 
> that possible?


 
Hey EH -  If you are trying to find out if your cutting is a female, and she turns out to be one, she'll also start rooting.  Remember she is 'splitting' energy into flowering _and_ trying to stay alive with no roots.  If you put her back in veg after she roots, she might give you an unpleasant surprise.  The different light cycles will stress her, and if she is not a true XX female, she may toss a few male flowers your way.  

Good luck.  She'll live, and eventually reveg, and give you a good female to flower.


----------



## SpartanBlunts

Thanks for this thread man very interesting. I was lookin up natural rooting hormone and the willow tree produces Auxin (sp?) but no willow trees around so..this is cool


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> would a cutting sprout a root...if it was still in the flowering room?
> as in its still on the 12/12 cycle.........then you switch it to vegg once its in soil??
> 
> that possible?


 


Yes  it  is  possable...I  sometimes  Take  a  cipping and  stick  in  flower  room to  show  sex..then  when  roots  show  and  its  female  I  place  under  24  hour light  and  grow  it  out..Just  takes  a  bit  longer..hope this  helps..Take  care  and  b safe


----------



## dman1234

great thread.... but im not so sure about only taking one or two clones,
i have taken 6-10 off one plant many many times and havent had an issue yet
if done properly its only a prunning, and usually encourages healthy new growth........JMO


----------



## bluealein56

How long does it usually take to switch back to veg. I have 5 clones that were all taken in flower, all have rooted and are growing roots at a good rate, but no veg yet


----------



## teddy d

could i take a 13 day old clone out of soil and transfer it into volume of water without any trouble? im pretty sure it still has no roots and it was already dipped in rooting hormone...? what light source did you use one the one in the photos?


----------



## Pot Belly

Any type of flourescent light will work.


----------

